# Which puppy to choose???



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am new here and am getting my first Havanese puppy next month. I have an 18 month old Westie who needs a playmate! I went to see the puppies yesterday and I am having a hard time picking which puppy would fit me best. A little background: puppies are 4 weeks old, small litter (just 2 males), I am looking for a calmer, easy going, laid back dog. I know that may not be possible in a puppy. I have a lot of experience with puppies, but have never put much though into how to pick the right one. In the past I just picked based on looks and really lucked out with how laid back my dogs have been! 

Puppy #1: Lighter male. Really spunky. Came over to us quickly. Played with toys, played with other puppy. Wagged his tail constantly. Was into EVERYTHING! Seemed really care free, but not calm or easy going at all. 

Puppy #2: Darker male. Bigger than other puppy and just started really walking the day before (don't know if him being confident on his legs will change his personality). A little on the shy side, was shaking a little bit. Wanted back into his bed area. Took about 15 minutes to warm up to us and the situation. Once he warmed up he played with his brother, sort of played with the toys, and would come to my outstretched hand. I held him for a while and he settle down and snuggled. When the breeder came back into the room he wagged his tail a lot and went right over to her. 

I am going to see them again next week, but wanted to know what you guys (aka the experts ) think I should do. I am really leaning towards the darker one, I like his looks and he was soooo sweet. But I don't want a dog who is scared of everything and shy!

Tried to attach pictures so I hope it works. First picture is lighter puppy. Second is darker puppy.

Thanks for the help and advice!
Kristin


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You have to pick the one that suits you the best. Actually it doesn't matter, you could shut your eyes and pick one. The little puppy will be adorable and you will love it no matter what. As to one that is a little laid back, if you have a Westie, then you won't notice if your Havanese is laid back or not.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

4 weeks is a little early to be able to tell what they will really be like. We don't determine which puppy goes where usually until they are at least 8 weeks old.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, lucky you!!!  I agree, both will probably turn out to be perfect for you... go with your gut! When are you visiting them again? Do you have to pick NOW? Can you wait till they mature a few more weeks and visit them again??


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Both are darling. I wouldn't decide, unless you absolutely have to until they are at least 8 weeks old. My last litter had 4 puppies. The #4 puppy, Spot, was really laid back and developed alot later than the others. He walked last and didn't get a single tooth erupt until 8 weeks. He is outgoing and almost as big as the brother I also kept, who was bigger and more developed. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

They are both so cute. The darker one is my favorite just because of his coloring. I have a shy girl someone needed to be her mom. She is actually smarter then my outgoing one. Your westie and him will be best friends.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with everybody above, especially that you should wait to choose if possible. That being said, if the breeder is socializing both of them correctly, even the shy one should not necessarily be fearful once he is a bit older (4 weeks really is too young to judge!). And, whichever one you get, you will hopefully be continuing his socialization once you get him, so, even if you get the 'shy' one, he will no doubt grow up just fine.

I also agree that whichever one you choose, you will love him to pieces!! Though, I understand your wanting a more mellow one. Ceylon, despite his over-enthusiasm when meeting new dogs and/or people (which is something we keep working on!), is extremely mellow at home - he loves to hang out on the couch with us, and to sleep in with us on the weekends, etc. - and I am SO grateful for that! 

Anyway, welcome to the forum, and I bet you can't wait!!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I had picked out a puppy based on color but my breeder gently recommended Coach based on our lifestyle. My heart stops sometimes when I think of life without Coach. He's perfect for us. Maybe a bit of time and your breeder's input would be beneficial

But then again I'm sure I'd feel the same way with the other puppy


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

the same thing happened to me when I picked out a dachshund. I had my heart set on this bouncy male, and the breeder suggested gentler Libby, whom I don't think I could live without and who turned out to be plenty bouncy-- and a little fierce!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Easy, pick them both! Win win situation!:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> Easy, pick them both! Win win situation!:biggrin1:


ound:

Yin and yang 

I agree, wait it out and see on the next visit. Follow your instinct/ intuition on what to do, listen to that 6th sense..I'm sure you'll make the right decision.

Both are SO very cute!

Kara


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I would definitely hold off on making the choice until they're a little older. By 6 weeks they'll be so different. Congrats and welcome!!!!


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses and great advice! I wish I could take both of them, but that would be way to crazy! I am going to see them again next week, they will be almost 6 weeks then. The breeder isn't rushing me to choose at all, but I feel bad because the other family is waiting on me to choose because they get the other puppy. I know I will love either one, it's just hard choosing.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Be aware that their coloring is very likely to change from their present look, so I would not let that infuence me.

They are both so cute! More pix after your next visit, please.


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

Either way, I am sure the puppy will turn out perfect. With my last Hav, who is sadly not with us anymore, we had no choice, he was the last one left, and he was perfect. I am sure you will love whichever you end up with.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I like your solution, Zury. 

When we got Tessa, there were two puppies from which to pick. One was friendly, outgoing and a little wild. The other was very timid but very snuggly. We picked the timid, but snuggly one. She is no longer timid with us but it took some time. She also was a very easy puppy when we first brought her home. She is now 9 months old and she is like any other puppy, as wild as can be at times. 

With other people, she is still very timid. She will only voluntarily go to my son, who is great with all animals and my sister and brother in law because she sees them a lot. Anyone else who visits, including my daughters and granddaughter, she is still shy and timid. Even at puppy training class, you can see that she is very shy.

But she was the perfect pup for us and I'm glad we got the shy one so as everyone else says, go with your heart.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

My wife and I wanted to bring home a puppy that was from out east because it was the color we both wanted. (White with a sable collar and black patches)

After second thoughts, my wife wanted to see puppies locally because she was scared of the temperament of the puppy if we have never met it before.

So off to the local breeder we went and it turns out she had 1 pup left. It was Black with some white marking on her chin, chest and back left foot. I wasn't crazy of the idea of a black dog as I have had black dogs in the past but my wife wanted a black colored one. You know how it goes, whatever makes the wife happy 

Anyways, we told the breeder we wanted a more laid back independent pup. Turns out the last pup available were both laid back and independent. 

We visited him at 4-5 weeks. As we let all the puppies out, all of them came jumping up on our legs. Oreo just got lost in the bunch, didn't really try to jump and hung around for a bit and off he went following his nose into the grass by himself.

Fast forward to 8 weeks, we visited again and this time we just let him out. He did come to our feet and was playing with my shoe laces. Then he did his own thing and went exploring again as we talked to the breeder. He went to the grass, up the stairs to the door, under the car etc. The best thing was, if I bent down and called him to get his attention; he would look at me for a split second and come running to me. He even followed my mother in law around by her side. If my MIL stopped, he stopped. When she continued walking, he continued walking. He seems to be the best puppy for us and we chose to take him home.

Now, we don't have Oreo yet but he's coming home tomorrow night at 12 weeks. His litter mates have all gone but lucky there was another litter that was about 2 weeks younger then Oreo so he had lots of puppy socialization.

1 more sleep


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Kristin, don't feel pressured by the fact that someone else is waiting on your decision. With Boo, we got last "pick". We didn't find out which pup would be ours until about a week before we got her. We would have liked to have known sooner too, but people don't know who the puppy will become until there older, so don't feel pressured! YOU got first pick! Yay for you! And congratulations on your future baby!!!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, I can't wait to see more pics and hear your puppy stories. We also had to choose between puppies, I can tell you that I wanted to pick Kipper's brother (ok honestly I would have taken both home but right before my daughter went to pick them up DH told me that I was only allowed to bring home 1 puppy) but my daughter, whom the puppy was for, choose Kipper. I couldn't be happier, he was shy and quiet at first but boy that didn't last. We (and by that I mean I lol) spent a lot of time socializing him and taking him EVERYWHERE with me. Now he thinks that people are only around to meet him and has to go up and say "hi" to everyone we see. Listen to your instincts or get both  that way you will have twice the fun and can experiance MHS.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

4 weeks is too early to make a decision on the temperament of either pup. I test all of my pups for temperament at 7 weeks and for confirmation at 8 weeks. There will be a tremendous change in pup's personalities between 4 and 8 weeks and they still change later than that depending on their socialization. Your breeder should have lots more info on their personality types as the weeks go by. Since pups should stay with their dams at least until 10 weeks for mommy socialization (MHO), especially to learn bite inhibition, you have plenty of time to make your decision. Visit as often as time and your breeder permit. You'll make the right choice and then when baby comes home, you will be the one to make the greatest imprint on him. Best of luck with your new baby.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I forgot to tell you that you should have the breeder soap down both puppys to see their legs I'm not sure what age is best 8 to 10 weeks? also look at there baby teeth and the bite.


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

A little update. I have decided on... the darker one! Went back for a second visit and he was much more outgoing and wanted to play with me, while the other puppy was really focused on his mom. I get him on Sunday. He will be 11 weeks. I am so excited! I will post pictures soon! Any advice or helpful hints are appreciated! I think I have all the gear (it's easier since I already have a Westie). Thanks for all your help!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucky you. Sunday is so close. Ultimately, your heart chooses most of the time. Your puppy is absolutely adorable. Have you chosen a name yet? Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sure you made the right choice for YOU, and he will worm his way into everyone's hearts in no time! Get us those pics so we can all ooh and ahh over him soon!:biggrin1:


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats! You'll love him to bits I'm sure.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

congratulations!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures when you get him home!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How exciting! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## precious_tan (Nov 13, 2011)

How exciting!!! It is always true to pick the one who stole your heart. When we first saw Precious, she was with her two other sisters. We didn't know who to pick since all of them equally cute. I couldn't even remember who I held and who I pet the most. After we talked to the breeder, we saw Precious settle down and played with her toy, while the other two still wrestling out. Then I knew she was the one I wanted, the laid back and less hyper one. My son prefer the darker color sister, but I told him she was the most active and dominant. Luckily my daughter liked Precious, she will be harder to convince. Of course, we picked Precious, till today, we are still happy that we picked Precious.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

kristin08 said:


> A little update. I have decided on... the darker one! Went back for a second visit and he was much more outgoing and wanted to play with me, while the other puppy was really focused on his mom. I get him on Sunday. He will be 11 weeks. I am so excited! I will post pictures soon! Any advice or helpful hints are appreciated! I think I have all the gear (it's easier since I already have a Westie). Thanks for all your help!


Someone needs to tell you that probably either one of those pups is going to be mostly white or cream when adult. "The darker one" won't be darker long, and colors change dramatically. But you are getting a sable and once the two you were choosing from are adults they will likely be indistinguishable in color.

When I chose Mojo, I was kind of disappointed in terms of color because I really didn't want a black dog...well, I don't have a black dog!


----------



## busymom (Nov 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your new puppy! They're both adorable!


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well he is here! I decided to name him Sawyer. The drive home went smoothly although he got car sick even though it was only a 30 minute drive  Brought him home and introduced him to my almost 2 year old Westie. Sawyer was a little timid and scared at first, probably because my Westie loved him and wanted to play the second we walked in! Less than 10 minutes later they were chasing each other around like they had been brothers forever:whoo: 

He is settling in ok. Crying at night and trying his best to escape from his little area in the kitchen. He is going pee on the pee pad about 80% of the time, and will pee and poo outside too! However he has pooped in his exercise area in the house and missed the pads completely every time! Ugh. He is a genius though. I am shocked at how smart he is! He already responds to his name, I taught him sit the first night, down the second, and roll over tonight. And he actually gets them:jaw: He is like a little sponge absorbing all the info I can give him! I love it! Here are a couple pics.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awwww he is adorable!!!! And, congrats!!!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Oh, such a cutie!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

How sweet they are together!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's just adorable! If he's missing the pee pads in his ex-pen, I'd close down the size of the expen so that there is ONLY room for his bed (or crate) on one side, and pee pads on the other side. Set it up so that he CAN'T make a mistake!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

What a SWEET boy!!!! Love, love, love his coloring. Can't wait to see how he matures.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww congratulations!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Awww, so cute. They grow up waaay too fast. It doesn't seem that long ago that my Finn looked similar to that, and now he is a big hairy beast!  And has lightened considerably, I might add. Great photos! And I love the name, Sawyer!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations Sawyer sounds so smart! Your Westie is a cutie pie too.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations, he's a cutie. I love the name Sawyer, it is one of the names I had on my short list before settling on Brody.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He's really cute!! Congratulations  I loved Sawyer on "Lost", great name!

Kara


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Very cute and love the name. Were you a "Lost" fan?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Beat me to it! Did you name him after Sawyer aka LaFleur on "Lost?"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is way too cute. I love the look on your Westy's face in that last photo. He looks like he's thinking "who is this guy. I wonder when he's going home." Have fun with your little genius.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Sawyer is a cut clever dude!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a smart and cute little guy! I, too, love his name!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats!! You have a couple of sweeties there!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Mojo's Mom said:


> When I chose Mojo, I was kind of disappointed in terms of color because I really didn't want a black dog...well, I don't have a black dog!


That's one of the wonders of our breed. Sometimes they don't even get roots, they just change color. I just put a puppy who is black with white in a great home and told them that while he's that color now he will probably wind up silver as both parents have the silvering gene but don't count on any color because they can fool you. Trying to decide what colors to put on his AKC papers was guesswork on our part. We must drive AKC nuts changing the colors of our dogs with them.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

kristin08 said:


> He is like a little sponge absorbing all the info I can give him! I love it! Here are a couple pics.


You have two dolls! It will be interesting to see what his coat does. Hopefully he'll lose the car sickness soon! I had one dog that hung on to it for a year and all others didn't deal with it. :whoo:


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

congrats on Sawyer <3


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Not easy to pick a pup so young. I just picked mine out of the litter that is only 10 days old. I struggled too with it and people told me that the dog will be shaped more by who I am with it than anything else.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> Not easy to pick a pup so young. I just picked mine out of the litter that is only 10 days old. I struggled too with it and people told me that the dog will be shaped more by who I am with it than anything else.


You can certainly shape a dog's behavior with good, consistent training, but puppies do definitely have different personalities. When I went to get Kodi, I took a trainer with me who teaches dog behavior at a local college to temperament test the pups. I wanted a performance dog, so it was very important to me that I get the "right" puppy. It was certainly tue that all the puppies in the litter had "good dispositions, and the breeder had done EVERYTHING right in terms of "early puppyhood education".

But there were clear personality differences between the puppies. One had the strongest play drive, but was very independent. One was adorable and sweet, but a little bit "ADD"... easily distracted and "chasing butterflies". Kodi also had a strong play drive (very important in a working dog... it's what keeps them WANTING to work) but was also VERY people oriented. He was the one to immediately leave off whatever game they were playing and come visit, the minute we called "Pup, pup, pup". He was the one I chose as my working partner, and he hasn't disappointed!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

[email protected] he is adorable.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with you. I'm a bit nervous about my puppy's innate personality. I'm hoping he will be a calm playful pup. If I go for the first visit and discover her is an aggressive pup - I will wait for the next little or something like that. 

thanks for your response.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> I agree with you. I'm a bit nervous about my puppy's innate personality. I'm hoping he will be a calm playful pup. If I go for the first visit and discover her is an aggressive pup - I will wait for the next little or something like that.
> 
> thanks for your response.


She's VERY unlikely to be aggressive... Most Havs from good breeding programs have good temperaments. It's more energy level and what they are interested in. It sounds like you want the "cuddle pup/lap dog" sort. So you want to see a pup who is more interested in leaving off playing to come and be with you. Of course ALL puppies enjoy play time too, so it's fine if she also wanders off to play, but you want one that is MORE interested in people, and not so much of an explorer, or as high-energy.

Actually, a good breeder will know their pups very well. You should ask her to help you pick the pup with the best personality for what you and your family want in a dog. All puppies are cute, but you live with the dog for 15 years or more!


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Guys!

Time for a little Sawyer update! Forgot to come back to answer the question about his name. So I heard a mom call her son Sawyer and immediately liked the name. It reminded me at first of Tom Sawyer, and then Sawyer from LOST. I loved that show! Although I must say that I was more a Jack girl than a Sawyer girl. He is now 15 weeks old and has survived his first Christmas and cramming 4 family members and 2 dogs into a 1 bedroom apartment for the holidays.

When I got him I started off with him sectioned in a part of my kitchen with toys, bed, pee pad, etc. Well he escaped instantly, I reinforced the barriers, he escaped, made gate taller, he escaped...and so on! I was so frustrated because once he started to escape he just knew he could get out and would whine the whole time he was in there! Ugh! So I almost bought him a taller real expen instead of baby gating him in...but that doesn't address the whining. I live in an apartment and can't have him whining every time he is in there. This would especially be an issue when I go to work. I am a nurse so I work 3 12 hour night shifts a week. Long story short...I left him out (kitchen, living room, bathroom) with my other dog for 13 hours while I was at work (he was 11 weeks old at the time). :jaw: To tell you the truth I was less worried while I was at work than I would have been with him in the pen because I would have been worried about him breaking his leg trying to jump out or whining all night. 

Imagine my shock when I came home to find.... everything fine! He peed on his pee pads all night, pooped once on the wood floors in the kitchen and didn't tear one single thing up. There were toys everywhere! So he has had the run of the house since then. When I leave he gets everything but the bedroom and closet. He is still doing great. He is 100% on the pee pad when I am gone (not poop though...but he usually only goes in the house the nights that I work). When I am home he goes outside for most of his business and only uses the pee pads if he has to. He is still getting along great with my other dog and is so friendly with people! Still shy around other dogs, but we are making progress. I signed him up for puppy class starting in a few weeks so hopefully that will help as well. He has added shake and other paw to his list of tricks. And he sleeps so well at night! I have him in a soft sided crate on the bed and he just sleeps until I want to get up! He is definately the easiest puppy I have ever had!!!! I will post an updated picture a bit later. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow!! sounds like he is doing awesome!!! congratulations on getting through the holidays!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He sounds too good to be true. Lucky you. Lucky puppy. I definitely want to see more photos of Sawyer.


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Updated pics!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

wow! I hope my bailey is so easy. so why the soft sided crate at night? he sleeps through the night??! OMG!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

he is sooooooo adorable and lovable. how big will he be full grown? what a way to start the new year...


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have just always used a soft sided crate for my pups until they are ready to sleep on the bed. I travel by plane every once in a while and I want them to get used to the carrier they will be in. That and the fact that I don't own any other type of crate  Plus it is plenty big for a puppy and much easier than putting a wire or hard crate on top of the bed! Good luck with your new puppy cant wait to see more pictures!


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have no idea how big he will be!! Maybe someone else can help me out with that! His mom was 9 lbs, dad was 11 lbs. He is 8.3 pounds today at 16 weeks!!! He was always the bigger of the two pups in the litter... but I don't know how much bigger he will get.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What an adorable face!! I could just eat him up!!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

interesting. so you keep the crate on top of the bed at first. I haven't heard of anyone else doing that? was he still easy to housetrain?


----------

